# Bollywood Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Growing up in a Hindu family, I've had much exposure to this music. The two names I'm most familiar with are Rahman and Illaiyaraaja. They are both composers of pop Indian classics for Bollywood films.

I know there is an interest here in India's classical music, but what about its more mainstream efforts?

I enjoy it quite a bit.

Here is a tune I love very much: "Dil Se Re". It's in Hindi, but I speak Tamil. Growing up I was more exposed to the Hindi versions of the music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Growing up in a Hindu family, I've had much exposure to this music. The two names I'm most familiar with are Rahman and Illaiyaraaja. They are both composers of pop indian classics for Bollywood films.
> 
> I know there is an interest here in India's classical music, but what about it's more mainstream efforts?
> 
> ...


Love it captain, I have a friend who has dozens of movies with Bollywood music, always make me happy, I do not understand the langue but I take the translation must be okay .


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

A.R. Rahman's great.

This is my favourite hindi Rahman song =>

"Khun Faya Khun" from the film "Rockstar" (starring Ranbir Kapoor)





and my favourite tamil Rahman song =>

"Kalvare" from the film "Raavanan" (starring Aishwarya Rai Bachchan)





(This thread is better suited to the movie section of this site; since it's about the music of Indian films.)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Sad news for Bollywood.

On february 6th legendary singer Lata Mangeshkar, "the nightingale of India", passed away at the age of 92.

Her career was exceptionally long; from 1942 till 2017.
According to IMDB she sang on the soundtracks of 1.568 films.
IMDB link => https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0542196/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1

Two days of national mourning will follow the funeral and the national flag will be flown at half-mast throughout India.
BBC obit => https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-60094193

She will be missed.

Here's Lata Mangeshkar performing "Dil To Pagal Hai" live in 2002 at the age of 72=>





1997 movie version =>


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am no expert on Bollywood music but back in the late 1950s on an impulse I purchased an LP titled Music of India. On one side were a number of songs from what I read is a classic Indian film from 1954 titled _Nagin._ The songs were magical, and I wore out the record replaying it. Several of the songs featured the sound of the _been_, the traditional Indian "snake charmer" instrument, which sounds like a very nasal English horn--I love the sound of such instruments--the Scottish bagpipes invoke a similar reaction. Here is a song from the film sung by Lata Mangeshkar where the vocals are set against the dronelike background of the _been._ The film is about Romeo and Juliet rival bands of snake charmers, as best I can make out. Other songs from _Nagin_ are also highly recommended.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is another fave from _Nagin:_ The singer is Hemant Kumar who also composed the music for the film--


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

In my [admittedly] limited experience, Bollywood music is an acquired taste best consumed in measured doses.


----------

